# Help me...I CANT STOP!!



## indi81 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone. m new to this forum.Actually i was searching for a reason for my behaviour on the net & i happen to land here.

me & my wife are married for 2yrs. no kids yet. i know we can have kids but the problem is with me. no m not impotent....but i cant stop having sex. but its not with my wife ..its with others. and i have been masterbating so much that i have lost interrest in sex with my wife. wenever she comes to me to have kids i would try to get out of the conversation. or wen we try to have sex i cant get an erection. m helpless,and i feel so bad. at first i thought its a medical problem but its not. i can get a full erection wen i have sex with other women. m sooo sexually active that i masterbate alot..&..hook up with other ladies to relief my sexual desire. but seriously i feel ashamed of myself. 
i just cant seem to erect wen i see my wife & we still cant have kids b/c ther is no sex in our relationship. please advise me how i can stop masterbating and how to spice up my relationship.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

You can spice up your relationship by not sleeping with other women.

It's that easy.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you in love with your wife? 

If so, your problem is probably guilt. Get tested, get therapy, and come clean.


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

It's sexual addiction.

Like all addictions, help is available.

You can work on this and address this if you choose to.

I would STRONGLY recommend it.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like your fear of having kids is making your wife undesirable to you. You see her as a baby maker and since having kids seem to scare you, your wife scares you. You should talk to your wife about this and maybe go to counseling.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

indi81 said:


> m helpless,and i feel so bad...i just cant seem to erect wen i see my wife & we still cant have kids b/c ther is no sex in our relationship.


dont feel too bad. you're a disease bank now so your wife is lucky you dont want to sleep with her too. why not just tell her the truth? what in the world are you afraid of losing? you have nothing with her.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

Blanca said:


> dont feel too bad. you're a disease bank now so your wife is lucky you dont want to sleep with her too. why not just tell her the truth? what in the world are you afraid of losing? you have nothing with her.


:rofl::iagree:

Yea, you need to stop sleeping with ANYONE OTHER THAN YOUR WIFE. Quit wackin it too. You probably have a sex addiction, but regardless YOU NEED TO KNOCK IT OFF. I feel terrible for your wife.


----------



## indi81 (Jan 29, 2011)

thks people...i tink i got my ans!!

but anyone have any idea on how i can stop!!!!


:-(


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

indi81 said:


> thks people...i tink i got my ans!!
> 
> but anyone have any idea on how i can stop!!!!
> 
> ...


Stop doing it. If you really don't want to do something you won't do it. 

You are coming across as beyond creepy and no self respecting woman would have anything to do with you if they new what you were like.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here are some Sex Addiction forums where you will be able to talk to MORE men like yourself - they may have more indept answers to your addictive tendencies and can direct you where to go for local help :

Sexual Addiction Forum


Sex Addiction Forums - General & Support


Here is a good book on the Subject to dissect why you are compelled to do what you do & Hope for Recovery: Amazon.com: Out of the Shadows: Understanding Sexual Addiction (9781568386218): Patrick J. Carnes: Books

Sex Addicts Anonymous here : Sex Addicts Anonymous ® — Home

Here is some assesment tests for Sex addicts :

SexHelp.com - Sex Addiction


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Get professional help, and if it is determined you have a true addiction... you have created a situation where you NEED to give your wife the choice to stay or walk away. You really f'd up big time


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

your gonna go blind, just sayin


----------



## MardiGrasMambo (Mar 5, 2011)

[email protected] what i was thinking...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> your gonna go blind, just sayin


:rofl:

Alone blind with a bunch of STI's.


----------



## indi81 (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks people....till now i didnt know i had a big problem. i thought its a minor. thks for all the advise.


----------

